# نقش بالليزر قطع بالليزر كاتر بلوتر روتر سي ان سي



## laserlaser (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اختيار المنتجات ! 
بالنسبة للأمن ، والحق في استخدام هذا المنتج معدات القطع بالليزر، تأكد من قراءة دليل التعليمات قبل الاستخدام وكامل لفهم ، وأرجو أن تعتني جيدا لهذا الخط للاستخدام العادية في وقت لاحق والمرجعية. لضمان الاستخدام الآمننظام قطع بالليزر للسلع الأساسية التالية ، تأكد من اتباع! 
ملاحظة : 
● لا القابلة للاشتعال أو المتفجرة ،laser machine المتفجرة والغاز المسببة للتآكل والبيئات الرطبة ؛ 
● لا مغناطيسية كهربائية وغيرها من البيئات تدخل قوي ؛ 
● لا تثبيت هذا عندما البرق أو الرعد المعدات ؛ 
● لا تثبت في منفذ بيئة رطبة السلطة ؛ 
● لا تلمس خطlaser cutting machine غير معزول السلطة ؛ 
● لا تغيير الأسلاك تحكم الحكومة في أي موقف ؛ 
● لا تستخدم وراء الجهد محددة ؛ 
● استخدم في تحميل التقييم ؛ 
● مشغل آلة يجب أن تذهب من خلال التدريب الصارم ، يجب إيلاء الاهتمام لعملية السلامة الشخصية وسلامة الآلات وإجراءات التشغيل لتعمل بشكل تام وفقا لآلة الحفر. 
● متطلبات امدادات الطاقة ل220V مرحلتين (± 5 ٪) / 50Hz ،laser cutting machine إذا كان عدم استقرار امدادات التيار الكهربائي في جميع أنحاء السلطة أو القوة العالية المعدات الكهربائية ، والحاجة إلى شراء امدادات اضافية من الكهرباء. 
● الابتعاد عنlaser cutter كبير الكهربائية والمغناطيسية وغيرها من الحفر تضررا إشارة معدات النقل مثل : آلة لحام ، برج الاطلاق. 
قذيفة ● آلات الحفر ، ويجب أن تكون خزانات أرضية تحكم السلامة والمقاومات الارضية لمدة تقل عنlaser engraver  4 أوم ، وذلك لمنع التدخل كهرباء المعدات او اصابات القضية. 
● لا تكون مشحونة تبادل البيانات خطوط وخطوط إشارة لمنع حرق نورث كارولاينا بطاقة أو غيرها من المكونات الإلكترونية. الجهاز لا يعمل الرجاء إيقاف السلطة عندما لا تكون قيد الاستعمال لقطع طويلة الأجل مدخلات الطاقة ، أو توصيل ذلك. 
● لا متكررة مربع مراقبة يبدأ في غضونlaser engraving machine فترة زمنية قصيرة لمنع حرق المحول أو غيرها من المكونات الإلكترونية. 
● دائما التحقق من سد الكابلات واهية. إذا كان هناك فضفاضة يجب أن أول خطوة من نوعها قبالة امدادات الطاقة الثابتة بعد 15 دقيقة. 
● لتفادي اي اتصال فضفاض أو تسبب سوء تجهيز منفذ الكهربائية غير طبيعية من الخردة لجعل المنتجات ، يرجى تحديد الحماية من نوعية جيدة وموثوق بها منفذ الأرض. 
وينبغي ● دورة بالقطع لضمان التدفق السلس للمياه التبريد والمياه المعاد تدويرها لا يكون الشوائب ، ودرجة حرارة المياه لا يتجاوز 40 درجة ، ويمكن تغييرها بانتظام المياه المعاد تدويرها (المياه النقية هو مستحسن). 
● الحصول على التنظيف المنتظم للحفاظ mini laser engraverعلى مسامير الكرة ، رف القضبان ، وليس الحطام والتنظيف ويمسح بقطعة قماش قطنية نظيفة مع ملء كمية زيوت التشحيم. 
السكاكين ● نحت حادة جدا ، ويدير المشغل عدم ارتداء القفازات وشعر طويل فضفاض أو من خلال العمل في الدعوى الدهون ، لا تستخدم منديل ، تقضي اتصالات أكثر خطورة ، لمنع الإصابة الشخصية أو الأضرار الناجمة عن إشراك المعدات ؛ desktop laser engraverمشغلي أكثرlarge format plotter جيدة على ارتداء نظارات واقية. 
● الرئيسية مجموعة متنوعة من الأدوات اللازمة لاستخدام نحت ،vinyl cutter وأداة دقيقة لتحديد أساليب وطريقة التثبيت الصحيح المجلد سكين ، يستعاض عن أداة نحت ، استخدم تشديد ضيق قليلا ثم الجوز المناسب. 
● التمكن من النقش البرمجيات طريقة تركيب ومراقبة التعامل مع الإعداد والاستخدام ، لتسهيل تركيب المستقبل. 
● لا أكثر من مجموعة الآلات العمليةcutting plotter ، حتى لا تضر الجهاز وراء هذه الرحلة ، ينتقل الجهاز ، يجب الاضطلاع بها في إطار التوجيه المهني. 
● لا يجوز بدون إذن هدم دون إذن إصلاح أو تعديل هذا الجهاز ، وذلك لتفادي الضرر من صنع الإنسان أو الضمان. 
تشغيل آلة يدوية ليزر آلة الحفر LN900/700 ، LE900/700 ، ونماذج X1201 وغيرها.cutting plotter في المقام الأول إلى الاستفادة من LN900 الوصف التالي ، ونماذج أخرى LN900 استخدام وسيلة مماثلة. 
1. الليزر آلة الحفر للانتباه : 
1. يرجى قراءة واستخدام laser tube الليزر النقش الآلة ، وهذه التعليمات بعناية. 
2. AC220V/50HZ آلات الحفر بالليزر استخدام التيار المتردد ، إذا كان عدم الاستقرار الجهد المحلي وتثبيت منظم الخاصة بك ، لضمان الاستخدام العادي من الليزر النقش الآلة. الرجاء توصيل الكهرباء ليزر آلة الحفر عند السلطة هو إيقاف. 
3. آلات الحفر بالليزر شل أسس يجب أن يكون آمنة وموثوق بها ، وهي أسس جيدة للقضاء على الكهرباءdesktop cnc router الساكنة التي تم إنشاؤها بواسطة آلة DIY cnc routerوالحد من التدخل ، وقوة الجهاز والكمبيوتر لاستخدام القوة في صف إدراج نفسها. 
4. أنبوب ليزر تنتج ليزر مع ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة الجنس الساخنة ، في العمل ، ويرجى ملاحظة أن المسار ضوء الليزر (في يعتم أن تولي اهتماما خاصا) ، لتجنب حروق الليزر. 
5 النقش بالليزر. الجهاز في العمل ، وخاصة في فن النحت ، يرجى ملاحظة أن تدخل من الأجهزة الإلكترونية الطرفية ، لا تغلق الهاتف وغيرها من آلات معدات الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية. 
6. استخدام الليزر آلة الحفر قبل المنعطف الأول علىPlotter المضخة ، وأنبوب ليزر ملئت ماء ، وبالطبعtable top cnc router للعمل في الجهاز وغالبا cnc routerما نراه من تدفق المياه لضمان توزيع المياه داخل أنبوب ليزر طبيعي وسلس. بنت أو منعت أنابيب مياه التبريد ممنوع منعا باتا! يجب أن يبقى خزان الماء النظيف ، والعمل على درجة حرارة المياه يجب ألا يتجاوز 40 ℃. 
7. المحظورة كامل السلطة ليزر وآلة نقش على المدى الطويل. 
8. هل ممنوع في آلة الحفر بالليزر وضعت بالقرب من المواد القابلة للاشتعال والانفجار ، لمنع انحراف لاطلاق النار ليزر. 
9. ممنوع وضع الجهاز في أي جسم غير ذي صلة أو انعكاس مجموع منتشر التفكيرcnc engraver ، لمنع انعكاس مباشر ليزر لجسم الإنسان أو مواد قابلة للاشتعال. 
ممنوع منعا باتا 10.cnc machine نظرا لأن هناك الليزر وقطع غيار الآلات ذات الضغط العالي ، وآلة غير المهنية بعيدا من دون إذن. 
11. إذا كان الجهاز فشل أو إطلاق النار على الفور خفض قبالة السلطة. 
12. وفي أثناء عملهم في الجهاز ، يجب على المشغلcnc woodworking router مراقبة دائما في عمل الجهاز (مثل : ما إذا كان الكروشيه متجر الورقة الرياح العاتية حظره بواسطة الليزر مضخة ، الجهاز أصوات غير طبيعية ، وتعميم درجة حرارة المياه ، الخ) ، غير مشغل لمغادرة . 
13. اتبع ترتيب آلات تبديل الجهاز : التمهيد فتح عندما ضخ المياه الأولى (آلة المياه المبردة) ، woodworking cnc router ثم التبديل قوةفتح ، وكان آخر ليزر التبديل مفتوح. أول قبالة عندما تطفئ الليزر ، ثم على زر الطاقة ، والميقطع الراسمة لضمان التشغيل الآمن والاستخدام السليم ، يرجى قراءة هذا الكتيب قبل الاستخدام. قراءة 
الرجاء ارسال هذا الدليل دليل يسهل الوصول اليها على الموقع الخاص ، والحاجة لذلك في اشارة سريعة عندما المحتوى ذات الصلة. لا تسمح للأطفال الحصولflash stamp machine على القطع المخطط. وفيما يلي نقاط مهمة لعملية آمنة ، الرجاء التقيد التام بها. 



لضمان وجود أرضية يمكن الاعتماد عليها 
يجب استخدام سلك الأرض متصل مأخذ ثلاثة دبوس. خلاف ذلك ، يمكن أن يؤدي إلى صدمة كهربائية للمشغل ، مع إمكانية حرق الجهاز أو واجهة. 


موقع الجهاز في الحق 
لا على القطع المخطط الري أو المطر مكان الثلوج.Pre Inked stamp وإلا فإنها تسرب وتسبب صدمة كهربائية أو حريق. 
وليس في ضوء الشمس المباشر أو تكييف الهواء ، وسخان الهواء مباشرة أو وضعها في المناطق التي القطع المخطط. 
لا يمكن المتربة للغاية والأماكن الرطبة قطع الراسمة. 
لا مكان القطع المخطط من أي وعاء مملوء بالماء أو سوائل أخرى. 


آلة المسائل العملية 
في حروف stone machineأو الرسم ، وقطع الراسمة لترك مساحة كافية في جميع أنحاء لتفادي الاصطدام من ورقة حول هذا البند. 
كن حذرا عند القيام بعملية نحت. وينبغي في عملية كتابة جهة ترك النصل. من ناحية الحفاظ على المشغل granite cnc router ، وترك قص الشعر الراسمة أجزاء متحركة. 
استخدام الأدوات ، وينبغي للطرف لا تمتد أكثر من النطاق المطلوب. وعلى مدى أطول أداة الضرر نوعية طبقات تؤثر الحروف. وبصفة عامة موسعة حول 0.5mm. 
لا يدويا نقل وثيقة من سيارات الدولة.stamps macine وهذا العمل إنتاج قطع التيار حرق الراسمة متنها. 
الرجاء عدم إضافة الزيت في أجزاء الراسمة آلة قطع ، وهذا قد يؤدي إلى عمل غير طبيعي لخفض الراسمة. بعد استخدام الجهاز ، الرجاء فصل السلطة. إبقاء آلة النظيفة ، وإزالة الغبار بشكل منتظم. 


خطر المعاملة 
إذا كانت القطع المخطط لالجهد ، الحالي ، أو لأسباب أخرى لجعل القطع المخطط لا يعمل بشكل صحيح ، أو حتى حار جدا ورائحة ، وتسبب الدخانwood cnc router ، الرجاء التوقف عن استخدامها. تحديد خالية من المخاطر ، وثيقة وقطع التيار.stone cnc router يرجى الاتصال مع الوكيل المحلي. 
أي سوائل أخرى عندما تصب في القطع المخطط ، وقطع الراسمة يسبب هذا قد يسبب صدمة كهربائية أو حريق. الرجاء إيقاف السلطة ، والتوصل إلى حل حول تاجر.اه قبالة الماضي ضخ (آلة المياه المبردة)


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يوليو 2010)

معذرة، ما هذا؟
لو أن هذه ترجمو آلية، كترجمة جوجل، فيمكنك وضع النص الأصلي، لو أنه بالإنجليزية، وسنفهمه أكثر
ولو أنك نقلت من صفحة على الإنترنت فالأفضل أن تضع رابطا لها
وفي جميع الأحوال، يجب ذكر المصدر، وإضافة أن الموضوع منقول
وبوجه عام، يجب مراعاة عدم وضع مواضيع منزوعة من سياقها، فلا يفهم منها شيئا، ويجب تدقيق اللغة للتأكد أنها مفهومة


----------

